# MLB.tv



## met_fan (May 12, 2014)

I fired up MLB.tv on the Roamio today for the first time since I got my TiVo a few weeks ago. The video looks great, but anytime I rewind/pause/ff the video, I can't get it to resume playing without backing out of the stream and starting it over. I've used MLB.tv on several other devices I own in previous years without this issue. Has anyone else experienced something similar on their TiVo?


----------



## raqball (Feb 23, 2015)

met_fan said:


> I fired up MLB.tv on the Roamio today for the first time since I got my TiVo a few weeks ago. The video looks great, but anytime I rewind/pause/ff the video, I can't get it to resume playing without backing out of the stream and starting it over. I've used MLB.tv on several other devices I own in previous years without this issue. Has anyone else experienced something similar on their TiVo?


Same problem here..

Also getting an error / banner on live TV after exiting the app that says: the copyright holder no longer permits viewing of this portion of the program.

The Tivo MLB.TV app is pretty useless so I'm just using my Roku or Chromecast for it..


----------



## spaldingclan (Aug 22, 2012)

raqball said:


> Same problem here..
> 
> Also getting an error / banner on live TV after exiting the app that says: the copyright holder no longer permits viewing of this portion of the program.
> 
> The Tivo MLB.TV app is pretty useless so I'm just using my Roku or Chromecast for it..


I had issues like this last season...they were all cleared up for the reg season though


----------



## HazelW (Dec 6, 2007)

I keep getting notices on the Roamio MLB app to verify my account by going to mlb.com. But there does not appear to be anyway to verify it. It works fine on an ipad or a PC.


----------



## met_fan (May 12, 2014)

MLB app still terrible. Had to switch over to Apple TV. Doesn't maintain an HD stream and often skips back several seconds.


----------



## raqball (Feb 23, 2015)

I gave up on the MLB Tivo app. It's pure 100% garbage...


----------



## Alf Tanner (Jan 18, 2014)

met_fan said:


> MLB app still terrible. Had to switch over to Apple TV. Doesn't maintain an HD stream and often skips back several seconds.


Met I think we talked about this on avs, if your handle is the same It's crap the tivo app has less functionality than the iPad one does. Streaming wasn't as bad tonight for some reason, even though we had two different games streaming in HD to two separate TVs.


----------



## HazelW (Dec 6, 2007)

I get the problems when watching at night while many games are live. In the early morning, no problem. And its not network congestion. The skip back is the weird thing.


----------



## met_fan (May 12, 2014)

Alf Tanner said:


> Met I think we talked about this on avs, if your handle is the same It's crap the tivo app has less functionality than the iPad one does. Streaming wasn't as bad tonight for some reason, even though we had two different games streaming in HD to two separate TVs.


Yeah - it's me. I haven't been back on to try it in a while. I'll give it another shot this weekend.


----------



## met_fan (May 12, 2014)

Found another problem - I barely get any sound from the right speaker. It's the only source where this happens, so I know it's not the system or wiring.


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

So, is there any way around the blackouts?


----------



## 4thesporty (Mar 1, 2016)

SnakeEyes said:


> So, is there any way around the blackouts?


Yes...it costs no more than $5/month


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Tivo/comments/4di66a


----------



## Alf Tanner (Jan 18, 2014)

I keep getting "media buffer timeout" with the new app.

Frustrating.

Have gig fiber wan and wired connection


----------



## HazelW (Dec 6, 2007)

When watching an archived game, trying to use the clickable line score to go to 7th inning or later, the screen freezes. It happened twice on the Red sox-White sox game. both feeds. I checked a few other games and it was OK.


----------



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

This app is now a complete MESS. It takes forever to get a games to start and I continually get black screens for a couple seconds.

It's basically unusable as is. I can stream perfectly on all of my Rokus and even my Samsung TV but all my Tivo's continually spits this black screen out every so often.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

As a followup, it seems as though those black screens are when the app changes resolution. 

I have no idea who thought this was a good idea but none of my other streamers do this. The picture will simply deteriorate in front of your eyes, if there is an issue, with no black screen.

With that said, none of my other streamers and any issue with any of the streams last night, yet the Tivo MLB app had issue for a good 5 minutes on many of the streams. If I left it playing, the black screens would stop and things would settle down.

Not sure why the Tivo app is having such issues while other streamers in the house are not.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HazelW (Dec 6, 2007)

Tried to watch two games from archive this morning. Both froze after the 6th inning. On one, using the clickable line-score to take me to the bottom of the 1st, took me to the top of the 4th. Guess I'll have to buy a Roku.


----------



## Putteringalong (Jul 1, 2015)

Check out UnoTelly to avoid blackouts


----------



## mazman (Nov 13, 2002)

Is it just me, or does MLB.tv look "choppy" on TiVo, even at 60 fps?


----------



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

I finally gave up on MLB.tv on my Tivo. It is just a mess. It is slow to load, slow to start games and then seems to have hiccups that cause black screens.

If you want the best MLB.tv experience, hands down, get an Apple TV(newest 4th gen model). I was using a Roku 3 and was satisfied but the ATV 4 app blows it away.

It is fast loading and best of all, offers the ability to view TWO games at once via dual windows. Swapping between the two is instantaneous, so keeping up with the action is easy.

Now if I can just get Charter to quit blocking authentication on a few of the apps, I'd be set. This is where Roku has ATV beat. Charter allows authentication on virtually every app on my Roku, while they block the same ones on ATV.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## machpost (Dec 22, 2010)

I just got the updated MLB.tv app on my MSO-provided TiVo Premiere and Preview. It's completely unwatchable. On both boxes, the games pause every 5-10 seconds. It's back to the Apple TV for me. TiVo should just give up on apps. They can't do any of them right.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

machpost said:


> I just got the updated MLB.tv app on my MSO-provided TiVo Premiere and Preview. It's completely unwatchable. On both boxes, the games pause every 5-10 seconds. It's back to the Apple TV for me. TiVo should just give up on apps. They can't do any of them right.


The same could be said of any streaming box that was built with 2009 hardware which is what is in your Premiere. I don't use the MLB app but the apps I do use (YouTube, Vudu, & Amazon) seem to work just fine on my Roamio & Bolt. While I still have a Premiere (and a TiVo HD & Series 3) I am not sure I could ever use it again - way to painful once you have used one with updated hardware and if I did use it it would only be for a DVR not a streaming device.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

machpost said:


> I just got the updated MLB.tv app on my MSO-provided TiVo Premiere and Preview. It's completely unwatchable. On both boxes, the games pause every 5-10 seconds. It's back to the Apple TV for me. TiVo should just give up on apps. They can't do any of them right.





atmuscarella said:


> The same could be said of any streaming box that was built with 2009 hardware which is what is in your Premiere. I don't use the MLB app but the apps I do use (YouTube, Vudu, & Amazon) seem to work just fine on my Roamio & Bolt. While I still have a Premiere (and a TiVo HD & Series 3) I am not sure I could ever use it again - way to painful once you have used one with updated hardware and if I did use it it would only be for a DVR not a streaming device.


And TiVo doesn't build these apps, the app companies themselves do, for the TiVo. If they suck it's because the developers don't understand how to make them work properly on the TiVo platform.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

HarperVision said:


> And TiVo doesn't build these apps, the app companies themselves do, for the TiVo. If they suck it's because the developers don't understand how to make them work properly on the TiVo platform.


That's a huge assumption. When an app like MLB.tv works very well on a wide range of platforms, it could be hey just don't know how (which could mean TiVo hasn't provided good enough documentation) or it could be that it just doesn't fit well because of platform. Much easier assumption that something is wrong with the TiVo platform if the app works everywhere else, including the possibility that the TiVo platform is too unique for broad based application distribution.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

TonyD79 said:


> That's a huge assumption. When an app like MLB.tv works very well on a wide range of platforms, it could be hey just don't know how (which could mean TiVo hasn't provided good enough documentation) or it could be that it just doesn't fit well because of platform. Much easier assumption that something is wrong with the TiVo platform if the app works everywhere else, including the possibility that the TiVo platform is too unique for broad based application distribution.


I'm not sure that's assuming. Many knowledgeable members here like Dan203 have said that TiVo doesn't build the apps. If they suck it's because the developers don't put the time and effort in to get them right on such a small platform.


----------



## HazelW (Dec 6, 2007)

I got a 2016 Samsung TV a few weeks ago. It has an MLB app that looks exactly the same as the TiVo app. It worked fine until Samsung did a firmware update a week ago. Now it does not work at all--gives a server error when you you try to view a game. The TiVo app is working fine.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

HarperVision said:


> I'm not sure that's assuming. Many knowledgeable members here like Dan203 have said that TiVo doesn't build the apps. If they suck it's because the developers don't put the time and effort in to get them right on such a small platform.


Read again. I am not saying your assuming they don't build the apps. I'm saying that you are assuming the fault lies with the developers. You don't blame the driver of a car because the car can't fly. You need to look at the platform as well. As MLB has a very stable app on many devices yet it is not on TiVo, why blame the developers?


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

TonyD79 said:


> Read again. I am not saying your assuming they don't build the apps. I'm saying that you are assuming the fault lies with the developers. You don't blame the driver of a car because the car can't fly. You need to look at the platform as well. As MLB has a very stable app on many devices yet it is not on TiVo, why blame the developers?


Because other apps on the same platform perform much better.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

From what I have seen, the mlb app works OK at first on the premiere and then starts to degrade over time getting progressively worse. It could be that the developers never bothered to watch a game for very long, before releasing the app.

Is it possible for tivo to push the previous version of the app to the premiere to resolve this isssue?


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

atmuscarella said:


> The same could be said of any streaming box that was built with 2009 hardware which is what is in your Premiere. I don't use the MLB app but the apps I do use (YouTube, Vudu, & Amazon) seem to work just fine on my Roamio & Bolt. While I still have a Premiere (and a TiVo HD & Series 3) I am not sure I could ever use it again - way to painful once you have used one with updated hardware and if I did use it it would only be for a DVR not a streaming device.


Previous versions of the Youtube and MlB apps were working for me before they were updated. The Youtube app was fixed and a new version was pushed out. The hardware is the same. It's the apps that changed.

The additional horsepower of newer hardware can mask enefficient coding


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

HarperVision said:


> Because other apps on the same platform perform much better.


They do? Most, if not all of them, perform better on roku or other devices. Anitger example. I can FF and rewind HBO go on roku but not on TiVo. And no repeated authentication problems.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

TonyD79 said:


> They do? Most, if not all of them, perform better on roku or other devices. Anitger example. I can FF and rewind HBO go on roku but not on TiVo. And no repeated authentication problems.


But what I'm saying is that the other apps built for TiVo run better on TiVo than MLB does.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

HarperVision said:


> But what I'm saying is that the other apps built for TiVo run better on TiVo than MLB does.


And that doesn't prove TiVo is not the issue.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

TonyD79 said:


> And that doesn't prove TiVo is not the issue.


But it's certainly evidence that an app can run well on TiVo with the proper development.

I'm done. Enjoy your MLB.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

HarperVision said:


> But it's certainly evidence that an app can run well on TiVo with the proper development.
> 
> I'm done. Enjoy your MLB.


Just saw this. That has zero to do with MLB.tv, which is the only live app on Tivo. Everything else is serving data from stable sources. And they are all worse on Tivo than on other devices. A big problem with live streaming is that the stream varies. It appears that a big problem users are having with MLB.tv is when the stream varies.

Just because one or two apps work sufficiently does not prove that Tivo is a suitable platform for all streaming.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Yep.


----------



## jacksails54 (Jun 3, 2015)

Speaking of MLB.tv... Does anyone here have experience with getting games that are blacked out for your area? Are you using a proxy service? (paid or free?) I have a TiVo OTA and an Amazon Fire TV, both of which have the MLB app. If I can determine how to get blacked out games, I'd probably use the FireTv, because I hear of too many problems with the MLB.tv app on TiVo.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

TonyD79 said:


> Just saw this. That has zero to do with MLB.tv, which is the only live app on Tivo. Everything else is serving data from stable sources. And they are all worse on Tivo than on other devices. A big problem with live streaming is that the stream varies. It appears that a big problem users are having with MLB.tv is when the stream varies.
> 
> Just because one or two apps work sufficiently does not prove that Tivo is a suitable platform for all streaming.


It seems to me that when I watch archived games on mlb tv, they still have the same pausing issues on my premiere.


----------



## 4thesporty (Mar 1, 2016)

SnakeEyes said:


> So, is there any way around the blackouts?





4thesporty said:


> Yes...it costs no more than $5/month
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Tivo/comments/4di66a





jacksails54 said:


> Speaking of MLB.tv... Does anyone here have experience with getting games that are blacked out for your area? Are you using a proxy service? (paid or free?) I have a TiVo OTA and an Amazon Fire TV, both of which have the MLB app. If I can determine how to get blacked out games, I'd probably use the FireTv, because I hear of too many problems with the MLB.tv app on TiVo.


From a few posts up....


----------

